# Pub Parking



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am a comparative Newbie, especially to Wild Camping

I have just spent 10 days touring Somerset/Wiltshire and have not been on-site once. 

4/5 nights have been on pub car parks, with permission, of course, and never a Q of 'are you eating Sir' But I have had a couple of drinks.

The other nights have been on outskirts of villages, not opposite houses, and once on the wide entrance to a farm, having checked it with the Stockman

I accept that this time of year, with this weather, probably we are welcome and that, at busier periods, less welcome, but I am heartened by the possibility of Wild Camping

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Geoff

Your experience suggests it's even more puzzling why people should wish to pay £30+ annual subscription to a scheme which allows parking in pub car parks (invariably in exchange for the purchase of meals/drinks) when quite clearly many landlords are happy to provide the facility for nothing - except a couple of drinks.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

*pub carparks*

yes i can see the angle you are coming from ,but in my experiencey it gives me peace of mind knowing that i can stop on the car park overnight.i must say that i have stopped on MHS pub carparks many times and not once have i felt any pressure from the landlord to either eat or drink in the pub


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe not, but it's just good manners to do so.


----------

